# Babywearing in Spain



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all,

We baby wear daily—we even sold our stroller when DS was a few months old because we just don't need it! However, our Storchenwiege Leo which worked amazing for us in Canada is KILLING us in Spain. We're looking to buy a bamboo or linen wrap... And I would prefer to pick one up locally rather than buy online. Does anyone know where we can find one?

TYIA!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We baby wear daily—we even sold our stroller when DS was a few months old because we just don't need it! However, our Storchenwiege Leo which worked amazing for us in Canada is KILLING us in Spain. We're looking to buy a bamboo or linen wrap... And I would prefer to pick one up locally rather than buy online. Does anyone know where we can find one?
> 
> TYIA!


 Do you mean a baby wrap/carrier????

Jo xxx


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Thought they meant adults wearing baby clothes!!


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe Google translate!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babywearing
*Babywearing* is the practice of wearing or carrying a baby in a sling or in another form of carrier


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, yes, it is a wrap/carrier! We are looking for woven ones—very preferably Linen or Bamboo.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

go on ebay and search babysling


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Eroski.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

thrax said:


> Eroski.


Seriously? 

I find baby carriers hard to find around here. I bought a Boba wrap (_cachonedo lo justo_ with the name, ok) from Amazon. The stores around here seemed to have very limited selection. I don't see many people babywearing around here!

One thing to consider is that if you're swapping carriers due to the temps, wait a few weeks. It can get quite chilly, even down south. My Boba was way too hot for a few days but it would work great now. I'm switching to an Ergo and having my parents bring it over because it was 40€ more expensive at the local store - that's not even taking the exchange rate into account. 

If you can't find anything in store, I've had very good experiences with both of these websites: 

bebitus.com/es/413-hora-de-pasear/categorías-portabebés#/categorías-portabebés

Mochilas portabebés, portabebés Manduca - La Cáscara de Nuez - Cascara de Nuez


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

elenetxu said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I find baby carriers hard to find around here. I bought a Boba wrap (_cachonedo lo justo_ with the name, ok) from Amazon. The stores around here seemed to have very limited selection. I don't see many people babywearing around here!
> 
> ...



I actually found I saw more people baby wearing (granted, it was SSC) in Alicante than I did in Calgary! I have yet to see a wrapped baby, however! I can only find stretchies in the specialty stores and only SSC in any other store we've gone to. 

I'm considering switching because we have a Storch Leo (quite a heavy cotton blend) and we're both dying in it. We will be living in the Fuengirola/Torremolinos area so in the dead of the winter it will be nice to pull out on a rainy day but the temps will be unbearable in most months! 

I suppose we will wait it out for now because the "chilly" weather is almost upon us, we don't have a fixed address yet so we can't order online (; 

But thank you so much for the information! Hope to see you wearing in the future


----------

